# Layer ein-/ausblenden ohne JavaScript?



## redlama (12. April 2005)

Hallo!

Wie der Titel schon sagt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit einen Layer ein-/auszublenden ohne JavaScript.
Das ganz soll im Prinzip wie ein PopUp funktionieren. MIt "X" zum schließen (oder ähnliches).
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit und wenn ja, wie sieht sie aus?
Ich habe zwar  und die Suchfunktion befragt, aber keine Antworten gefunden, die mir weiterhelfen konnten.

redlama


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. April 2005)

Soweit ich weiß ist das nicht möglich. Du könntest natürlich, wenn Du mit dynamischen Webseiten arbeitest das Layer-Tag um den Befehl visible / hidden erweitern (sichtbare, bzw. nicht sichtbare Ebene).
Dazu müßte natürlich beim ein und ausblenden des Layers die Seite neu geladen werden!

Beispiel - versteckt:

```
<div style="position:absolute;left:0;top:0;background-color:#FF0000; visibility:hidden">I'm a layer</div>
```

Beispiel - sichtbar:

```
<div style="position:absolute;left:0;top:0;background-color:#FF0000; visibility:visible">I'm a layer</div>
```

Weitere Info zum CSS Befehl:
http://www.w3schools.com/css/pr_class_visibility.asp


----------



## redlama (13. April 2005)

Hi!

Hatte mir schon gedacht, dass das nicht so einfach geht.
Also die Seite neu laden wollte ich eigentlich nicht! Trotzdem Danke!
Ich habe jetzt erstmal eine Möglichkeit mit JavaScript gefunden.
Aber falls jemand doch eine Möglichkeit ohne JavaScript weiß, dann immer her damit! ;-]

redlama


----------

